# polvo desprendido



## seawaves

La frase su cui mi sto divertendo un sacco  è questa:

Se comprueba que el *polvo desprendido* puede no ser de escayola. Si verifica che la polvere che si sta staccando (?!) possa non essere di stucco. (si parla di "Placa Giotto se descompone en polvo" (Placa in questo caso...va bene TAVOLA? )... 
...sono sommersa dai dubbi!!..grazie mille...


----------



## betulina

Ciao, Seawaves,

Magari va bene "polvere staccata" direttamente? Nella frase spagnola si capisce che "el polvo ya está desprendido".


----------



## sabrinita85

Potresti anche usare: polvere che sta cadendo.


----------



## llenyador

Yo diría con Betulina "polvere staccata". No veo muy claro el uso de "tavola" por placa. ¿Quizás "placca"?


----------



## sabrinita85

Però si stacca un intonaco... non si stacca la polvere, o no?


----------



## betulina

Seguramente tienes razón, Sabri.  Yo sólo lo decía porque es el verbo que ha propuesto Seawaves. Le sugería que quizás podía ponerlo como en castellano. Pero qué verbo es mejor, se me escapa.


----------



## llenyador

Sí, no es que lo vea muy claro. Además dice que igual el polvo que se cae no es de yeso. Es que traducen cosas muy raras......Y si no es de yeso, ¿de que es el polvo?


----------



## housecameron

Ciao, potrebbe essere anche _scagliola_.
Si verifica (accerta?) che la polvere che si è _distaccata_ possa non essere (di) scagliola?
Placa ha cento significati diversi, purtroppo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Polvere distaccata?


----------



## housecameron

sabrinita85 said:


> Polvere distaccata?


Perché no? Se è stucco/scagliola non mi sembra sbagliato.
Non mi dire che polvere che sta cadendo sia bellissima come definizione.


----------



## sabrinita85

Qué mala leche, oye  

Non ho detto che la tua è brutta, dico solo che non gli trovo molto senso.


----------



## housecameron

...._non gli trovo molto senso_?? Alla definizione? 
Dai Sabri, ma se ho sorriso! 
Non so che dire, anzi taccio.


----------



## sabrinita85

Mi fa piacere che tu abbia sorriso per qualcosa su cui non c'era molto da ridere, pero bueno.
Purtroppo non si riesce a trovare una buona traduzione per _polvo desprendido_, che dobbiamo fare? 
Ma sì, forse è meglio riderci su!


----------



## housecameron

Buongiorno 
La materia (di)staccatasi dalla superficie sotto forma di polvere/particelle.
Le particelle liberatesi dalla superficie
La materia disaggregatasi (sgretolatasi/disgregatasi/sbriciolatasi).


----------



## Silvia10975

Il contesto suppongo sia questo (trovato in un sito): "_Placa Giotto SF se descompone en polvo. La placa lleva colocada más de dos anos.[...]Se comprueba que el polvo desprendido puede no ser de escayola_". Personalmente continuo a non pronunciarmi  ma magari la frase così può assumere un senso più completo!
Silvia


----------



## housecameron

Ciao Silvia, sì l'ho trovato anch'io, e sinceramente piastra o lastra non mi piacciono molto.
Potrebbe essere una targa incisa e decorata, o un rosone a soffitto, o una decorazione murale definita/i volgarmente placa. 
Come si fa a sapere?


----------



## Silvia10975

Credo che finché non tornerà a illuminarci Seawaves... il buio regnerà. Attendiamo fiduciosi


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ma, cercate la traduzione in italiano o spagnolo, ... non riesco a capire il dubbio!


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Buongiorno
> La materia (di)staccatasi dalla superficie sotto forma di polvere/particelle.
> Le particelle liberatesi dalla superficie
> La materia disaggregatasi (sgretolatasi/disgregatasi/sbriciolatasi).


Queste sono senz'altro le soluzioni migliori per ora!



JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Ma, cercate la traduzione in italiano o spagnolo, ... non riesco a capire il dubbio!


In italiano.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

sabrinita85 said:


> Queste sono senz'altro le soluzioni migliori per ora!
> 
> 
> In italiano.


 
Eppure si!


----------

